# Need urgent info.



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

My indian friend wants to come in Canada for further studies in Computers .
He wants to pursue Masters in Computer Application.
What is the process can you guys tell me please?
This is urgent so please provide with accurate information.
Thank you.
Also let me know the affiliated universities in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

He needs to apply for a Study Permit. Read and follow Study in Canada

There are too many universities and colleges in Canada to list here.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> He needs to apply for a Study Permit. Read and follow Study in Canada
> 
> There are too many universities and colleges in Canada to list here.


Thanks man ! ! 
Can you let me know are there any hostels provided by the university ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at 'housing' at the university websites.


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

preeti22 said:


> My indian friend wants to come in Canada for further studies in Computers .
> He wants to pursue Masters in Computer Application.
> What is the process can you guys tell me please?
> This is urgent so please provide with accurate information.
> ...


You to go a University (whichever s/he wants in whichever city in Canada) , then to their "Admissions" page, fill out application and follow whatever they tell you are the necessary steps.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok i inquired about the universities and the housing facility .. But will he get a job there? 
Like in Australia. indian can study there as much as he want but for job he have to come to India.. he want to reside in Canada itself and don't want to return back to India. Is that possible?


----------

